# new here with a question



## wandering star (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi, i'm new here. Officially I'm diagnosed with schizotypal personality disorder but I feel I also suffer depersonalisation. Is it a symptom of this disorder that you feel your identity changes with passing moods, like each mood changes your sense of who you are, like you've no root, nothing to cling to stable inside?


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

for me, the idea of nothing stable to cling to is there, but the overall symptom is of "no self". and this lack of self makes it difficult to relate to the surrounding world which also seems to feel unreal. there is often a shift of differing levels of how much of a "self" you feel or how real the world seems, but not that the identity changes with passing moods.

in the end, "disorders" are constructs we human give to a set of symptoms. you might be feeling some sort of depersonalization symptoms, but the idea of the identity changing with each mood is not one i've experienced or heard of as linked with this particular "disorder."


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

The identity changing with moods thing sounds like it could be another Dissociative disorder.


----------

